# Love the BBC!!!



## DurinsBane (Jul 31, 2002)

To all those Die Hard LOTR Fans!!

I have never heard or seen for that matter, a better rendition of the classic story, then the one put out by the BBC, on 13 Cassettes!

It is a great production!

If you love the story, check out the BBC Tapes!~!


----------



## Flame of Anor (Aug 2, 2002)

I have recently downloaded them. I have listened to a couple so far and they are really good. Go BBC.

-Flame


----------



## LadyGaladriel (Aug 2, 2002)

I heard the ones from BBC with Ian Holm and Micheal Horton ages ago . It was fantastic though


----------



## Flame of Anor (Aug 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Confusticated _
> *From where did you download them? *



From iMesh. It is a file transfer program sort of like Napster. I just searched for "Lord of the Rings BBC" found all thirteen of 'em and downloaded them.

-Flame


----------



## TheFool (Dec 27, 2002)

At this point I would like to re-state my love for the BBC RADIO ADAPTATION and urge those fans who haven't heard it to GET HOLD OF IT NOW!!!

I feel that on this site, far more attention has been given to the PATHETIC BAKSHI CARTOON than this 13-hour masterpiece. While I am totally a fan of PJ's films, the casting in this BBC adaptation FAR OUT-CLASSES that of the NLC films, particularly Gandalf, Saruman, Frodo and Sam. The voice of Gollum played by Peter Woodthorpe is unforgettable, I'm willing to bet (the impressive) Andy Serkis knows this also  . 

So to all the people slagging off 'adaptations', they would do well to listen to this, and then say how better they would have done it  .


----------



## Wolfshead (Dec 28, 2002)

I shall also endorse this masterpiece. I got it about 3 years ago and I have listened to it many times, it's simply great. There are no visual effects, so the technology of 1981(?) bears no tarnish on the production, you can just picture the scenes in your head. It's 13 hours long, so there is not a lot missed out, and it keeps to the text quite well also.

Anyway, it's really good, buy it.

Oh, and Ian Holm plays Frodo in it. He was so good, PJ decided to cast him as Bilbo.


----------



## faila (Dec 28, 2002)

any one know if i could get a copy in the states?
And if not would it be on kazaa?


----------



## FoolOfATook (Dec 28, 2002)

They should have it at any Barnes and Nobles or Borders, or just about any larger bookstore, especially since Tolkien merchandise is hot these days. And yes, I would also imagine that you could find it on kazaa.


----------



## Wolfshead (Dec 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by faila _
> *any one know if i could get a copy in the states?
> And if not would it be on kazaa? *


 I couldn't be sure if American book shops would have it, although they probably would. Amazon will have it, if all else fails.

Yes, you can find it on Kazaa, I have seen episodes on there in the past, but it's not the same just downloading it, you're better off with the proper version, even if it is somewhat more expensive.


----------



## FoolOfATook (Dec 28, 2002)

As someone who spends way too much time in American book stores, I can assure you that they are there- leave it to the British to cast aspersions on their American cousins' level of culture


----------



## Wolfshead (Dec 28, 2002)

Yes, leave it to us indeed. We're good at that  

But, seriously, what I meant was that because the series is British, an American stockist may not have it. You may have some poor American version instead. Could anyone imagine the LOTR cast with assorted American accents?


----------



## FoolOfATook (Dec 28, 2002)

You mean like having Frodo played by an American? I can't even imagine what that would sound like! But rest assured, your worries are unwarranted, our stores do have the proper British version. 

Hoping that this doesn't lead to the long time cultural dispute between the British and the Americans- can American actors properly act Shakespeare,


----------



## Wolfshead (Dec 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FoolOfATook _
> *Hoping that this doesn't lead to the long time cultural dispute between the British and the Americans- can American actors properly act Shakespeare, *


 Yes, if they put on a British accent  

For example, we have Laurence Fishburne, played Othello in Kenneth Branagh's version. He was very good. Not as good as Branagh, but still, he is the master 

But, I can't quite think of any other good American Shakespearean actors, but then again, I don't watch many Shakespeare plays.

But does the film 'O' count? Modern day Othello. All American cast, set in a high school, surprisingly good. Josh Hartnett and Meiki Phiefer (sp?) were very good in that.

Anyway, completely off-topic...


----------



## FoolOfATook (Dec 28, 2002)

Al Pacino makes a damn fine Richard III, (as seen in the woefully underrated _Searching For Richard_ )but he still can't hold a candle to Olivier. Orson Welle is easily the greatest Falstaff I've ever seen (in his film _Chimes At Midnight_ ), Kevin Kline was good as Bottom in the recent film version of _Midsummer Night's Dream_ , but that's all that comes to mind right now. In this debate, I'm divided between my love of Shakespeare and my Americanism (which is not actually that much of a force, despite the fact that I love my country, I also hold a great love for Great Britain). Usually, my love of Shakespeare wins out, and I side with the Brits- Shakespeare generally should be played by the Bard's own countrymen. 

Leading the thread ever further off topic along with my Scottish compatriot,


----------



## faila (Dec 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FoolOfATook _
> *
> Hoping that this doesn't lead to the long time cultural dispute between the British and the Americans- can American actors properly act Shakespeare, *


 It doesnt matter whoever acts it, it will still be stupid.


----------



## Precious (Dec 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DurinsBane _
> *To all those Die Hard LOTR Fans!!
> 
> I have never heard or seen for that matter, a better rendition of the classic story, then the one put out by the BBC, on 13 Cassettes!
> ...


 Got it from the library amd can be downloaded on Winmx


----------



## Wolfshead (Dec 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by faila _
> *It doesnt matter whoever acts it, it will still be stupid. *


 Oooh, skating on thin ice there, with us educated ones


----------



## morello13 (Dec 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DurinsBane _
> *To all those Die Hard LOTR Fans!!
> 
> I have never heard or seen for that matter, a better rendition of the classic story, then the one put out by the BBC, on 13 Cassettes!
> ...



is this the same durin from harmony central?


----------



## *Lady Aragorn* (Jan 1, 2003)

the BBC? never heard of it. my dad wanted to hear the book on tapes, i think that is what they are.


----------



## Wolfshead (Jan 2, 2003)

What? Never heard of the BBC? It stands for the British Broadcasting Corporation, and they are quite possibly the largest broadcasting company in the world. Up with Reuters.

They are not really the books on tape. The series in a 13 hour long adaptation for radio, so there's a cast, rather than it being read. Despite that, it's very loyal to the book.


----------



## faila (Jan 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CraigSmith _
> *Oooh, skating on thin ice there, with us educated ones  *


 Ive read "Romeo and Juliet" I have to say that it was horrible. I read alot. Including play scripts. And ive read many good things. Im not really uneducation. Just call me an unrefined American. I wish to read atleast one more of his works before i pass a complete judgement on his works. Any suggestion on to which i should read?


----------



## Wolfshead (Dec 13, 2008)

Time to bring the radio series back to the fore, methinks. I've been listening to it again recently. Took it out on CD from the library. In 2002 they re-released it on CD, edited into three parts rather than the previous episodes, and with new introductions and epilogues read by Ian Holm. Get it, it's great.


----------



## Haleth (Dec 15, 2008)

Thanks for reincarnating this thread!  I didn't know there was a BBC radio adaptation. After reading all these posts, methinks I'll definitely have to check it out.


----------



## Thorin (Dec 15, 2008)

Wolfshead said:


> Yes, if they put on a British accent
> 
> For example, we have Laurence Fishburne, played Othello in Kenneth Branagh's version. He was very good. Not as good as Branagh,



Branagh is definitely the master of Shakesperean acting and Hollywood interpretation today. Compared to his and Emma Thompson's acting in 'Much Ado About Nothing', the rest of the actors looked like old potato sacks next to silk garment bags. For the life of me, I can't figure out why he hasn't made 'MacBeth' yet.

On the original post, I'm assuming that these BBC recordings are now on CDs. Is it all acted out or is narration as well?


----------



## Wolfshead (Dec 15, 2008)

Thorin said:


> Branagh is definitely the master of Shakesperean acting and Hollywood interpretation today. Compared to his and Emma Thompson's acting in 'Much Ado About Nothing', the rest of the actors looked like old potato sacks next to silk garment bags. For the life of me, I can't figure out why he hasn't made 'MacBeth' yet.


He does, of course, have some things to answer for.

"I'll tell him you said that, and I think he'll be very hurt."



Thorin said:


> On the original post, I'm assuming that these BBC recordings are now on CDs. Is it all acted out or is narration as well?


They are now on CD, yes. It's a dramatisation, so it's mostly acted, whilst there is some narration to link things together.


----------



## AmrothofArnor (Nov 17, 2009)

On Youtube you has Mind Eye's Radio Series of LOTR but it stops Here. Does somebody know another place where I can watch it? And is there also a place where ik can buy/watch/download teh Radio Series of 1955.

Greetings,
Amroth of Arnor


----------

